# Numbness from Progesterone injections



## Jax83 (Oct 9, 2014)

Hi - I'm experiencing some side effects of the Prontogest injections and wondered if anyone else had the same?
An area on my leg (below and to the side of injection site) has gone numb. This has happened about a week after starting the injections and I alternate sides each day. There was a little bit of numbness on the other side which has gone away over night but the left side is still pretty numb. Is this normal and will it go away when the injections stop? 

Thank you for any advice! 

xx


----------



## lillieb87 (Apr 1, 2015)

Hi Jax I was on prontogest an advised to do them in my bum because of that reason. It is a side effect an will stop once the injections stop that's what I was told....afta being told of the side effect tho I stuck to the bum area!

Good luck in ur cycle hun xx


----------



## Jax83 (Oct 9, 2014)

Thanks Lillie - I have been doing them in my bum - is there maybe a chance I did one in the wrong place?


----------



## lillieb87 (Apr 1, 2015)

I didn't really suffer with numbness to b honest all bar once an it disappeared a few days later maybe u hit a nerve? u could always give ur clinic a call I suffered more with egg size lumps that are still there now!!


----------

